# Does anyone know how to get the red stuffed stocking?



## Louis

Hello,

It seems that there are 17 Christmas furniture in total, one of which is the red stuffed stocking. I cannot seem to get it. I don't have it in my Crafting and neither in my Goals. Does anyone know how to get it?

Edit: It seems to be that in Animal Crossing: City Folk/Let's go the City, Naughty or Nice Day is a day where Tortimer will give you a stuffed stocking. Maybe we will get the same in Pocket Camp?


----------



## Snow

Where do you even see it? I wonder if it will be a Toy Day gift from Isabelle!


----------



## shayx

Snow said:


> Where do you even see it? I wonder if it will be a Toy Day gift from Isabelle!



Catalog --> Special --> Holiday 2017


----------



## J087

Wait for the 25th.


----------



## dabbler

J087 said:


> Wait for the 25th.




^ how much do we want to bet that in order to get it, you must have the fireplace placed in your camp?


----------



## shayx

dabbler said:


> ^ how much do we want to bet that in order to get it, you must have the fireplace placed in your camp?



I am only missing the fence (Yeah, I'm a weirdo who likes to get the difficult ones knocked out first).  That being said, it doesn't come when the fireplace is placed.  Once I finish the fence, though, I'll let you know if it's unlockable once you've unlocked everything else.  That was my only other bet, aside from the much more likely conclusion that it is currently being withheld until a certain date.


----------



## LuciaMew

I crafted everything and I didn?t receive any stuffed  stocking.


----------



## Cheshire

Some animals mention that it’s Naughty or Nice Day today. We may get it sometime today, just like in New Leaf 
View attachment 212351


----------



## Louis

Reading the event on the Animal Crossing Wiki (City Folk):



> Naughty or Nice Day is an event held on the first Saturday of December or the Friday. It is first introduced in City Folk. It is mainly a quiet day, with most villagers in their homes. [...]
> Tortimer will stand outside the Town Hall and when the player approaches him he will inquire whether they have been naughty or nice. Regardless of what the player says, he will give them a stuffed stocking, which, like all other holiday related items, cannot be bought from the catalog.


----------



## Bcat

Yeah but that’s a uk exclusive holiday


----------



## Cheshire

Bcat said:


> Yeah but that’s a uk exclusive holiday



Ah, I didn‘t know that, sorry. So that means that Pocket Camp has region-exclusive events, too? That‘s... weird :| By the way, we did not get the stocking yet, either, even though all the animals keep talking about being nice and/or naughty. So it will probably be a christmas gift after all.


----------



## Lord Roberts

Look for it later this month, because it's listed under Holiday, 2017, so they've got a plan to distribute it at some point.


----------

